# MMF Fantasy



## jealoushubby (Oct 7, 2011)

As you could tell by my user name I am a jealous guy by nature (working on it!). However it really confuses me why I think sharing my wife with another guy is a fantasy that turns us both on so much. Neither of us would ever act on it but when we share our fantasies and/or watch porn those are the situations we are drawn to. We also like the 3some fantasy with 2 girls and we agreed if we had to actually act one out that would be it. Maybe its the fact that its so taboo? Plus my wife and I have only been with each other so picturing her being so "****ty" is a turn on bc its so different. Even videos like the girls using gloryholes turn us on a ton bc the guy is faceless and its purely sexual but we would NEVER do that. Does anyone else (m or f) also have these fantasies???
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dubbizle (Jan 15, 2012)

Then go live out your voyeur side and watch and be watched.I am also very jealous and so is my wife, but we have been to many swingers clubs just to watch and be watched where you can see any combination you can imagine and have had some very great nights.


----------



## sandc (Dec 15, 2011)

This is a common fantasy. Trust me, it's best to keep it as a fantasy. STD's yadda yadda. I know of at least one wife that left her husband for the man that HE asked her to have sex with.

For me it was the turn on of seeing my wife in action without any distractions. Of thinking that she cold love sex so much that she would be ****ty and do ANYTHING to please me. We tried some things we wish we hadn't. I kept trying to get her to do them some more until I almost lost her. 

It's a fun fantasy, enjoy it! But keep it there. That's my advice for what it's worth.


----------

